# To Push in or Pull Out?



## bigsexy420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am getting ready to put my babies into flowering but I have a little bit of a problem. My room in not 100% light sealed because of my current air intake system. A window fan in the only window in the room. 

Let me provide you with a mental image of my room. I am currently using a small extra bathroom about 4x6x8. Standard bathroom with a sink toilet and tub. I am using the tub right now to grow 5 plants under a 400W Sun System 2 hung length wise over the tub. My lamp is about 20" over my babies.

Now to my issue. There are 2 ways for air to enter this room. Via the door which need to stay closed for light reasons and other reasons. And a Small Windows directly above the tub. The window frame itself is 10x45 while the window is only about 10x20.  Right now I have just a simple window fan in the window with a piece of black air conditioner filter. This current setup keeps out about 85% of the light and keeps my temps around 70-80.

What my plan is, is to purchase a piece of plywood and screw it in over the window frame with a small hold cut out to attach a fan. Because of this I will only have the room to put in one fan, either intake or exhaust, but I don't know which I should do. Because I live in an apt I can't really go cutting into the drywall to put in a second fan with out some consequences. 

Which one should I use? Which one is more important? Should I put in the intake fan and let the air exhaust under the door (Not sealed yet but it will be light sealed before they go into flowering) or do you guys have another idea. I will take any advice I can get as I am not sure which is going to provide the best growing environment.

P.S. Haven't smoked yet today so I rambled a bit but thanks for all your help anyways.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

well first  i hope you have another bathhroom to use:giggle:  and you must not have any light leak at all..this is where ..IMO..growing a Bathroom is Hard..the window itself posses risk..the under the door..not good..I think i would take something and block the window..and cut 2 at 4inch circles to put vent hose threw..place some inline fans at the start ..bring the flex 4 inch vent down to bathtube..this will be your intake..Keep the Fart Fan on 24/7..and a few asculating fans,,as for the door...can you cover the outside with with black poly ?  go 6 inches over the door size..drapped down to cover door?  IDK..just trying to help..I need to smoke my bong now..others will be by shortly  with the real help..good day 2U


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 8, 2009)

A Window Directly above the TUB?>???  WEIRD!!!!  You must be the one I saw showering the othe day while I was out flying HEHEHHEE....

Are their no other windows in the bathroom?  Is there anothe place in the apartment that might be better suited to make your grow area???  

Apartment growing is tough.... not the best of situations.


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 8, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> A Window Directly above the TUB?>???  WEIRD!!!!  You must be the one I saw showering the othe day while I was out flying HEHEHHEE....
> 
> Are their no other windows in the bathroom?  Is there anothe place in the apartment that might be better suited to make your grow area???
> 
> Apartment growing is tough.... not the best of situations.


Next time your gonna have to pay the fee if you want a better view 

And no there are no other windows in the bath room there isn't even a vent to exhast the steam if I were to use it as a bathroom, or I would already be exhausting into there.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well first  i hope you have another bathhroom to use:giggle: and you must not have any light leak at all..this is where ..IMO..growing a Bathroom is Hard..the window itself posses risk..the under the door..not good..I think i would take something and block the window..and cut 2 at 4inch circles to put vent hose threw..place some inline fans at the start ..bring the flex 4 inch vent down to bathtube..this will be your intake..Keep the Fart Fan on 24/7..and a few asculating fans,,as for the door...can you cover the outside with with black poly ? go 6 inches over the door size..drapped down to cover door? IDK..just trying to help..I need to smoke my bong now..others will be by shortly with the real help..good day 2U


Yeah I have another bathroom. Its a 2 bed 2 bath apt and just me and my girl. We use one of the rooms for us and one room is my office. The bathroom off my office is the growroom. 

Just to make sure that I understand you, your saying to take both the intake and exhaust through the same window? Wouldn't that just cause the intake to pump in the hot air from the exhaust? The actual open part of the window is only about 10"x15"-20" the rest of th e25"-30 of window frame is glass pane that I cant take out.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 8, 2009)

> And no there are no other windows in the bath room there isn't even a vent to exhast the steam if I were to use it as a bathroom, or I would already be exhausting into there.


Check the laws in your area, sometimes the landlord can be forced to provide you with things like a bathroom fan, or an updated heating system. You can complain that you don't like smelling your own.. well I'll let you improvise that part.

For your exhaust system, I thought about it over a :smoke1:, and here's what I'd do:
use a 4inch Vortex centrifugal inline fan, exhausting out your bathroom window
connect ducting from the fan, to your grow hood, so that it's pulling air over the bulb, and out of the window
air intake will come in through the door (if the crack below the door isn't big enough, raise the door with washers in the hinges)

Make 100% sure there's no light leak from that bathroom window. 

Goodluck


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 9, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Check the laws in your area, sometimes the landlord can be forced to provide you with things like a bathroom fan, or an updated heating system. You can complain that you don't like smelling your own.. well I'll let you improvise that part.
> 
> For your exhaust system, I thought about it over a :smoke1:, and here's what I'd do:
> use a 4inch Vortex centrifugal inline fan, exhausting out your bathroom window
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I am not sure if I want my landlord poking around in my growroom. Even if I take everything out, There are alot of holes in the dry wall where I had to drill pilot holes trying to find the stud for my lamps and other things. Plus it would mean taking everything down durring the dark cycle in hopes that he showed up. I could tell him about this and ask him to have a vent put in but it would probably be 4-8 weeks before he actually did anything about it.

The gap under the door is about .5" I was planning on putting some of that foam striping around the door to stop all of the light leaks. The kind of stuff you find around your car door. Maybe I will just leave it off the botom but put it around the sides.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're growing in the tub.. can you move the shower curtain, and have it act as a light barrier, so you can draw air in through under the door?


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I was actually thinking about doing something like that. Right now I lose alot of light going over the edge of the tub so I was thinking that I would put up a reflective sheet or something to reflect the light back in and keep the light from under the door from getting in. My only worry was heat but with the fan it should keep that down


----------



## IRISH (Mar 11, 2009)

i would love this sort of set-up. i would do a bathtub dwc, on a piece of floating styrofoam. .

i would exhaust out the window. but you also have the smell issue to think about. are you away from other homes, where this won't be an issue?

if not,...get a carbon filter. then i would still exhaust out that window. use the mylar, or what ever , but leave some space above and below, and use passive air through a box fan or two. ( since the mylar is just for use as directional lighting.)

and, if theres worries of someone seeing the 50 k lumens in the vent, install a plywood box, with a partition.

jmo. good luck...bb...


----------



## King Bud (Mar 11, 2009)

> i would do a bathtub dwc, on a piece of floating styrofoam. .


Naw, you place that in the toilet, it has an extra reservoir.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 11, 2009)

^:rofl: . i dont think you'll find any beneficials in there. ...bb...

edit> although, the rez change would be very easy. lol...bb...


----------



## Growdude (Mar 11, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Naw, you place that in the toilet, it has an extra reservoir.



Makes it easy to "flush" too


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not quite ready for a DWC yet since this is my first grow but I did take a look at your and its looking real nice. 

Im not too worried about the smell I live on the 3rd story of my apt and everything else around us is only one story so as long as hot air rises most people won't even know its there.


----------



## scatking (Mar 11, 2009)

You'd be surprised how stinky some grows can get.  i would exhaust out the window and let the gap under the door act as your intake.  If you blow in, you  will pressurize the room and any odor will spread throughout the apt.  I think your biggest problem will be light control when you start to flower,as the light will shine through the fan.  maybe you can build a plywood box around the fan and then connect a piece of flex duct to the box to help control the light.  Good luck!


----------



## King Bud (Mar 11, 2009)

> Im not too worried about the smel


Those are some fine last words.


----------



## crozar (Mar 12, 2009)

no more showers for another 2months


----------

